
Other disciplines outside the arts also require creativity: we need to teach them that way - raganwald
http://okasaki.blogspot.com/2008/03/creativity.html
======
pchristensen
This is a classic example of an article that I want to upvote, I want people
to read it, I just don't want it saved in my list.

HN Feature complaint aside, thanks Reg for finding this. Just because
something has a right answer (like math) doesn't mean you can't be creative in
finding it. And with anything that's evaluated based on balancing multiple
goals (like, um, everything) creativity is _essential_ in coming up with new
designs or solutions.

~~~
raganwald
You're very welcome :-)

BTW, if you like the article, even briefly... consider subscribing to his
feed. Very interesting, very eclectic. He is the author of "Purely functional
data structures" which goes into some depth on high-performance data
structures. He also write fun things about games and thinking and...

Oh for Pete's sake stop reading my rambingss and read his well-chosen words
instead ;-)

<http://okasaki.blogspot.com/>

~~~
pchristensen
Holy schnitzel, it's _that_ Okasaki? Consider me subscrib'd!

------
jamesbritt
It's not uncommon to hear not-coding Web people (that is, designers,
marketers, what have you) refer to themselves as "creatives", and they often
say it in a way meant to distinguish themselves from those who do write code.

It's a task to get them to see that writing software does, indeed, demand
considerable creativity; it's akin to playing jazz or tending a garden or
creating a unique supper.

------
amichail
This topic interests me a lot. IMO, most people's concept of existing
creativity in computer science is a joke.

In 25 years, people will be amazed at how little creativity there was in
computer science and that it took so long for people to realize this and do
something about it.

